# Bachmann Eggliners



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Has any one noticed that at least one on-line dealer is now selling Bachmann eggliners?????


----------



## WillemD (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes, Bachmann announced the Eggliners at the beginning of July.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Selling? or taking preorders?

Love to know what they used for the motor block


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Apparently they are also "re-issuing" the K-line speeders sold by USAT at some point.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Trainworld - is taking "backorders"


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Funny that the Christmas eggliner is due in February. 

As Maxwell Smart would say, "Missed it by _that_ much!" 

I already have a handful of these, but I too am very interested in how Bachmann powers them. I haven't been overly pleased with how they run--and adding skates and a keep-alive to each one takes up time and money I'd rather spend on other things.


----------

